
Covid-19 in Iceland – (Beautiful) Statistics - amai
https://www.covid.is/data
======
phillipseamore
The golden recipe is at the bottom "Percentage of infected persons who were
diagnosed while in quarantine". The more infections you detect in that group,
the better! These isolation/quarantine measures are way better than lockdowns.

